# Do girls generally have a better relationship with their mum or dad?



## Laura--x

Just looking on personal situations really.Those with daughters or girls they know, do they have a better relationship with their mum or dad?

:thumbup:


----------



## Tassiegal

This is definitely a hard one to answer. I cant speak from personal experience for myself because i lost my mum at a very early age and grew up with my grandparents with my dad calling in all the time to see how i was. I loved him though heaps of course...

I think my daughters are closer to me than their dad - only because they are getting older and i think the closer to puberty they get the more they tend to need advice and support coming from a female rather than their dad. But that just could be my kids though. I know my son is a mummy's boy too at the moment,so as i said it could just be my kids.:winkwink:


----------



## alaskagrown

My sister and I were both closer to my mom. My dad was the bread winner and worked 7 days a week from dawn till dusk, while my mom stayed home and baked cookies and made arts and crafts with my sister and I. My dad is kind of awkward when it comes to having a conversation with if it is not business or surface related. But that's just how he is. I love my parents both, but my mom is more personable!


----------



## RachA

My sister and i were definitely closer to our mum. 
My sister-in-law is closer to her dad.
At the moment my lo is closer to me but she's only 2 1/2 years so that doesn't count.
My sister's two girls are closer to their mum but at the moment that stems from the fact that their dad walked out on them last year. Prior to that they were pretty close to their dad but no so much that they would take all their issues to him.

I think it totally depends on the personalities of the parents and children.


----------



## Mighty Max

It can vary. I have a daughter who is almost 13, and her mom died when she was a baby, and it was just us. So we're REALLY close. She enjoys all the same things I do, she's almost like a son really! And that hasn't changed even though she's getting older, and I have a new girlfriend who has a 13 year old son. She prefers boy activities, and my girlfriends son will tag along with us on all of our activities. But just because Evan has a father figure and my daughter has a mother figure doesn't mean that we will basically switch parenting roles. Evan is definitely a mummy's boy, and Riley is definitely a daddy's girl! She is comfortable discussing anything with me, I gave her 'the talk' and I bought her first bra recently. She has never had anyone else other than me up until now, so our relationship is fantastic. But it really depends. In Riley and Evans case, they've only ever had 1 parent, so obviously... But generally i'd say mothers and daughters and fathers and sons would be closest


----------



## Amy_T

I've always been closer to my mum, although I love my dad to bits and used to go to football with him etc, the heart to heart chats etc were always with my mum. 

My 6 year old is closer to me than my husband at the minute and my 18 month old is 50-50!


----------



## hopeandpray

I was closer to my dad as a teenager. Even though he worked pretty much constantly. Personality wise we just clicked better. Think it depends on the individual.


----------

